# Really, really black barn / shed paint?



## catembi (16 April 2007)

I want to paint my stables &amp; the fence but I want the finished result to be really black.  Tried the dark creosote substitute on the fence but it fades quickly.  Tried black shed paint from Homebase on the stables &amp; it turns out v dark brown (stables used to be brown).

Found some stuff called Barn Paint, but the manufacturer's website is 2 or 3 years out of date &amp; the suppliers I've been to (as listed on their website) are defunct of haven't heard of it.  Phoned the co directly &amp; there's a few stockists 20 miles away but tbh I'm a bit fed up with pursuing this stuff.

Sprayable would be a bonus.  Any ideas??  Need to get cracking on this as I'll be rejoining the ranks of the employed shortly and will no longer have endless free time!!


----------



## Cahill (16 April 2007)

get some ordinary dark fence paint and mix in some black homebase masonary paint to dye it darker.i`ve had good lasting results with this but i`ve made sure i use mix up and not stored it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## maisie (16 April 2007)

Screwfix do a really dark one - we've done all our stables with it:
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=101091&amp;ts=55133&amp;id=70623


----------



## catembi (17 April 2007)

Thanks - some great suggestions there.


----------



## Sooty (17 April 2007)

We use bitumen emulsion on our outbuildings. Get some clothes from the charity shop and bin them after you have applied it! You should be able to get it from a builders merchant. Too thick to spray, but will last a few years.


----------



## flyingfeet (17 April 2007)

Ohhh 

Erm really ashamed to say I was watching the Ideal World TV channel on freeview.....

Anyway they were showing a product called 'black magic' which is a paint that won't chip off plastic and produces a very black finish

This is the web address but you have to wait until the products are on tv www.idealworld.tv


----------

